# Graco pressure roller



## team 911 (Dec 29, 2010)

I am thinking on purchasing a graco pressure roller to run off of my titan440 for using mostly on interior repaints especially when there is a lot of wall space and one color.does anyone have any feedback on how well they work?


----------



## Rockford Il Painter (Feb 12, 2011)

*Pressure Roller*

Have 2 sizes a 9" and a 12" Don't use them much but when we do we use them for a one color job. They do tend to drip more and be a little messy, but it does cut our time down by quite a bit. Make sure you clean them well of coarse.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Feb 10, 2008)

I really like em. I have a graco power roller with an extendable handle, I think its like 4' to 7'. Some folks like em, most don't. I think its really just what ya get used to. They can be messy till ya figure em out, like you have to have it rolling when you squeeze the trigger. I use em even on houses that have several colors, only takes like 10 minuets to change colors, and i feel like i save way more time rolling with it than the 10 mins it takes to change colors or clean it. I use a small CH diaphram pump to run it, it doesn't need alot of pressure. If your pressure is too high, it will spit when you trigger it. BTW Blowes has a graco power roller for 79 bucks, try that, cheap enough. It also comes with a fitting for a spray tip, makes it handy on spraying them high ceilings.


----------



## prototype66 (Mar 13, 2008)

I have had one sense 95 and use it with my Super nova (395 graco tall boy).
Once you get the feel for it they don't drip any more than a loaded roller . I used mine mostly for exterior stucco and like surfaces. I also used it in commercial new construction on bigger jobs without flooring. Big time saver and well worth the investment as long as it fits your type of project. I would recommend the trigger style gun as apposed to the standard gun for comfort but both work well also.:thumbup:


----------



## prototype66 (Mar 13, 2008)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> I really like em. I have a graco power roller with an extendable handle, I think its like 4' to 7'. Some folks like em, most don't. I think its really just what ya get used to. They can be messy till ya figure em out, like you have to have it rolling when you squeeze the trigger. I use em even on houses that have several colors, only takes like 10 minuets to change colors, and i feel like i save way more time rolling with it than the 10 mins it takes to change colors or clean it. I use a small CH diaphram pump to run it, it doesn't need alot of pressure. If your pressure is too high, it will spit when you trigger it. BTW Blowes has a graco power roller for 79 bucks, try that, cheap enough. It also comes with a fitting for a spray tip, makes it handy on spraying them high ceilings.


Agreed!

Two short squirts rolling up after primed and going and they are great!


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

I dont like them. Too heavy and bulky. 
I like to John Henry it.


----------



## Ramsden Painting (Jul 17, 2011)

I have one new in the package since last winter


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

I have one in the garage collecting dust. Used it a few times, it has its purpose, like everything else you have to get to know it. Hold that trigger too long and its going to drip on you. Very easy to use though, but like TJ said, its cumbersome in many situations. (occupied residential:no

For some reason I'm not keen on cleaning out a sprayer. In too many situations I'd rather use a 14 or 18....pop it off the roller, chuck it and leave.


----------



## Ace Painting (Jan 11, 2011)

I like mine. It needs to be a big job to break it out but it is a real time saver. Great for priming new drywall.


----------

